# troubling



## post12

This is the last sentence of Malta(p.45, the Economist on December 7th, 2019).

He leaves a country that is far richer(growth has averaged 7.2% on his watch), but one that is as troubled *as it is troubling.*

I can not clearly understand the underlined part. 
1. What is "it"? : is it a country(=one)?
2. Then, what does it mean "one that is as troubled *as it is troubling."?*   Please kindly rephrase the sentence with plain words.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## cherine

Hi,

Yes, "it" refers to the country. And the sentence says that the country is troubled (*has problems*) and also is troubling (*causes troubles* or distress). The "as it is troubling" part means that having troubles equal in amount or intensity causing troubles. In other words: the country is having problems and is equally causing problems.


----------



## post12

Cherine, Thanks a lot. Happy New Year!


----------



## cherine

Happy New Year to you too  And welcome to the forum


----------

